# Boots for 3yr. old



## FLyFL1PgUy99 (Dec 10, 2013)

So I've been searching for a few days now for some new boots for my 3yr old son. It's been frustrating because the smallest i've seen is a one which is still big for him. Can anyone show me the right way where to locate the right sight for his small feet:dunno:


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

You will be hard pressed to find snowboarding boots for a kid that young. And it's kind of hard to tell if they fit right anyway since kids have a harder time understanding and explaining how their foot feels in the boot.

Honestly, I would recommend starting your boy off skiing if he's only 3. Is it possible for a 3 year old to snowboard, yes, but it will be harder and most likely not as fun for him. I taught snowboarding for 4 years and we wouldn't even take kids under 6 unless they paid for a private lesson for snowboarding. The youngest I ever taught was 5 and he had a hard time picking up the mechanics. He can be placed in a ski school lesson a lot easier and enjoy himself much more if he starts out skiing. Plus, if he can understand the concepts and execute the motions and increase his balancing abilities from skiing it will help him to transition to snowboarding when he is ready. Also, most places will have rental ski equipment that will actually fit him.

If you really want him to learn snowboarding and not have any affiliation with "the dark side", then that's totally up to you, and I'm not trying to say that it's a bad idea or anything. But that's just my advice and recommendation. And someone else suggested on another thread that you could just use his regular snowboots for snowboarding, since he probably won't be doing any major carving or anything for awhile.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorels, if you want to get him on a board.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Last yr i tried starting my 3-y/o with skiing because we couldnt find snowboard stuff for him. Got him on a scooter lessons and he HATED it. Clumsy, annoyed, did not enjoy it at all; the lesson was pretty much a waste.

Then we went to Mt Seymour and they had scooter gear for snowboarding... it was still a bit too big for him, but doable; and he had a blast. Absolutely loves boarding, and he was actually pretty good at it. We got a board with a leash and basically pulled him all over the place until he got the balance and feel down, then got him on very minor slopes to slide by himself. By the end of the day he was doing the bunny hill (this one had no lift, just a magic carpet. Riding that magic carpet up was basically his motivation to go down the bunny hill).

The major problem i find is discipline. At that age he didn't/doesn't understand danger... He's 4 now, but i think still not quite there in terms of discipline. Basically, he was stoked to try what the guys on tv did (the 'guys on tv' being Travis Rice and Art of Flight) and wanted to go kinda too big.

So yea.... there is small gear out there. Maybe not perfect, but at least doable. Prepare to be VERY patient and it will also be a workout, so you may be exhausted at the end of the day. But it's worth it.

I'm going to keep renting and taking him at least a couple of days of mild boarding, work on his balance and discipline, until i find some gear that he wont outgrow in a season.

Good luck!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ooops double post.


----------



## FLyFL1PgUy99 (Dec 10, 2013)

i purchase a size 1 and it is still big for him. My next thing to get is a leash so he doesn't go all over the place. I think he will be ok with the leash. I also taught about doing ski's first so he can get the hang of balancing, but i know he will be fine. Just need to get the boots for this little one.:huh:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

FLyFL1PgUy99 said:


> i purchase a size 1 and it is still big for him. My next thing to get is a leash so he doesn't go all over the place. I think he will be ok with the leash. I also taught about doing ski's first so he can get the hang of balancing, but i know he will be fine. Just need to get the boots for this little one.:huh:


Hi, you can order burton grom boots from the burton website as small as size 11. 

My kid started at 5 wearing those boots. Keep in mind that the kids boots aren't much more supportive than regular boots; it's cheaper to just go with sorels. 

I wouldn't recommend a leash, it will just pull your kid of his feet, its not like skiing with a leash. 

Kids at 3 probably will spend all their time on the bunny hill, where you can teach them to sideslip, either with a board on your own feet or without one.

Look for the burton riglet parks, some resorts have them, and they are good for really young kids. 

With the new kids boards that are shaped like saucers, ie. upturned on all edges, there's no longer any need to put your kid on skis first, they can go straight to boarding.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey Lamps, just bought my 6-year-old daughter a board and binding setup for Xmas. She's in a size 2 boot, and is about 60 pounds. Think she'd be alright in a Sorel-type boot or at that age/size would the snowboard boots be worth the 50-60 bucks I've seen that I can get them for? She's never been on a board, but she can ski pretty well for her age.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

trapper said:


> Hey Lamps, just bought my 6-year-old daughter a board and binding setup for Xmas. She's in a size 2 boot, and is about 60 pounds. Think she'd be alright in a Sorel-type boot or at that age/size would the snowboard boots be worth the 50-60 bucks I've seen that I can get them for? She's never been on a board, but she can ski pretty well for her age.


For your kid I'd get the real boots. At $50-$60 it's worth the boots, especially since a six year old will stay out for a bit if it's not too cold. If you can get her a size 3 and put on 2 pair of socks you'd get two seasons out of the boots probably. Also note that from size 4 up (which would be two seasons away for you unless your kid grows fast) you can get burton's Alpine or Zipline boot, which proper boot that is a scaled down version of the adult boots. This is different from the Grom boot which doesn't have a lot of support (tiny) little kids don't need much) 


My kid at 6 years old did a 9 week Saturday program where they went out in the am and again after lunch, and then she did a few token runs with me on Sunday, plus a bit a Xmas and march break so she probably did 25 days plus. 


When you're dropping $90 bucks on size 11 boots for a 2 or 3 year old kid who will only be on the bunny hill for 30 mins a day, maybe never go on the big hill, you're not getting a lot of value, whereas a six year old will be off the bunny hill after a couple sessions and can benefit from a real snowboard boot.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Lamps said:


> For your kid I'd get the real boots. At $50-$60 it's worth the boots, especially since a six year old will stay out for a bit if it's not too cold. If you can get her a size 3 and put on 2 pair of socks you'd get two seasons out of the boots probably. Also note that from size 4 up (which would be two seasons away for you unless your kid grows fast) you can get burton's Alpine or Zipline boot, which proper boot that is a scaled down version of the adult boots. This is different from the Grom boot which doesn't have a lot of support (tiny) little kids don't need much)
> 
> 
> My kid at 6 years old did a 9 week Saturday program where they went out in the am and again after lunch, and then she did a few token runs with me on Sunday, plus a bit a Xmas and march break so she probably did 25 days plus.
> ...


Thanks that helps a lot.


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

My older son is 7-1/2 and this is his second season on snowboard. I bought several pairs of a particular model for him (Flow Rival Jr.), from eBay sellers, ranging in price from $30 - $67 a pair. (I bought sizes, 13, 1, 2, and 3.) He wore the 13s last year. This year he's in the 2s, and I have the 3s on hand in case he needs them this season. (I have a younger son, 4-1/2, who'll be on skis this year, and will likely use some of these snowboard boots down the line. So in my case, it was worth possibly "wasting" buying the size 1s.)

Note that what I've linked to is the model from 2 years ago. Looks like eBay sellers are still trying to get close to full retail (~$100) for last year's model. They'll probably sit around until next summer at those prices, then drop to the $50-60 range.

Anyhow, that's a pretty solid model, with an actual removable liner. Kid can handle the BOA himself (although I give it a few extra cranks).

Flow Rival Jr Boa Snowboard Boots 2012 | eBay


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Lamps said:


> For your kid I'd get the real boots. At $50-$60 it's worth the boots, especially since a six year old will stay out for a bit if it's not too cold. If you can get her a size 3 and put on 2 pair of socks you'd get two seasons out of the boots probably. Also note that from size 4 up (which would be two seasons away for you unless your kid grows fast) you can get burton's Alpine or Zipline boot, which proper boot that is a scaled down version of the adult boots. This is different from the Grom boot which doesn't have a lot of support (tiny) little kids don't need much)
> 
> 
> My kid at 6 years old did a 9 week Saturday program where they went out in the am and again after lunch, and then she did a few token runs with me on Sunday, plus a bit a Xmas and march break so she probably did 25 days plus.
> ...


I agree with Lamps.

I have a 6 and a 9 year old and have bought lots of boots for them. My 6 year old started with 11C Grom boots and now has 13C Grom boots. I bought both new but found last years boots for a great price.

My 9 year old has had a few different boots that I bought used but now has size 5 Burton Grom boots. I bought them new at the end of the season last year.

I would recommend looking for used this time of year on here or ebay. I ended up selling the 11C boots for $30 on ebay. The used boots generally have so few days on them that they are practically new.

Jason


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Right on thanks for the replies. Found a pair of k2's size 2 for 48 bucks new with BOA laces. She's barely a size 2 now so they'll get her through this year at least.

For my three-year-old twin boys, Batman boots and plastic Kmart boards it is!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, my mountains wouldn't let me teach kids under 6 to snowboard. You need more muscle development to snowboard apparently. You can do it, but no need to buy actual boots. Any kind of tall boot that doesn't bend in half would be fine.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm also wanting to get my 3 year old on to the hill this year but I'm doing skis first. I just think she will have a little more fun doing that. Took her to a small toboggan hill to try out her 70's and she was all over the place, we got a ways to go before she drops into any hills. She can ride a scooter really well, she took to it right away. And she wants to ride a skateboard like daddy and is interested to know what snowboarding is besides watching videos. So I am not at all worried about her being a skier for life, not that I actually care about that.

To answer the original question she is in Sorels right now, her ski bindings work with them, and if I do find a small snowboard for her this year that's what she will use with those too. No point in finding a high performance boot at this point.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

freshy said:


> I am not at all worried about her being a skier for life, not that I actually care about that.


hmy: what kind of parent are you!?!?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

F1EA said:


> hmy: what kind of parent are you!?!?


Lol, apparently a very bad one.


----------



## FLyFL1PgUy99 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys!
What is the smallest size boots i can use for snowboard?
Can someone send me link to where i can get it?


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

The Burton moto youth boots are cheap and readily available on Ebay, especially in the off-season. These boots run small. I think I started with the 11C, and she was 4 at the time. At one point I had the 11C, 12C, 13C, and the youth 1-5 all purchased off of Ebay. I kept everything and as my youngest grows out of them I get rid of them. My 7 year old will be in the 3's or 4's this year. $25 max for these things, but I agree with others, you can get away with a regular snow boot at first. Keep your eye out for deals and just stock up on the boots you will potentially need next year, perhaps the 13C or 1. Good Luck.


----------



## FLyFL1PgUy99 (Dec 10, 2013)

Psi-Man said:


> The Burton moto youth boots are cheap and readily available on Ebay, especially in the off-season. These boots run small. I think I started with the 11C, and she was 4 at the time. At one point I had the 11C, 12C, 13C, and the youth 1-5 all purchased off of Ebay. I kept everything and as my youngest grows out of them I get rid of them. My 7 year old will be in the 3's or 4's this year. $25 max for these things, but I agree with others, you can get away with a regular snow boot at first. Keep your eye out for deals and just stock up on the boots you will potentially need next year, perhaps the 13C or 1. Good Luck.


Will check out 11C on ebay. THanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FLyFL1PgUy99 (Dec 10, 2013)

so hard to get 11c boots!!!!


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Geartrade has a pair......


----------



## CameronCush (Jan 2, 2013)

I got my son on the hill right around 2 1/2 years old and he loves it, begged me all summer to go almost every single day and now its finally winter again but the boots no longer fit so yeah. But i bought him a Burton kit that included boots and bindings, i believe its the chopper and it is 90cm but seeing he has grown out of the boots we may just buy him a whole new setup

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMOzwIz-sRM


----------



## FLyFL1PgUy99 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the Geartrade site. 

Cameroncush, how is your son doing?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

CameronCush said:


> I got my son on the hill right around 2 1/2 years old and he loves it, begged me all summer to go almost every single day and now its finally winter again but the boots no longer fit so yeah. But i bought him a Burton kit that included boots and bindings, i believe its the chopper and it is 90cm but seeing he has grown out of the boots we may just buy him a whole new setup
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMOzwIz-sRM


He needs a helmet!


----------

